# Ebenen automatisch füllen ? Cs4



## Sg (6. Juni 2009)

Wo ist der Befehl Ebenen automatisch füllen in CS4 ?
War doch immer im Bearbeiten Menü 

Danke !


----------



## smileyml (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

was meinst du mit Ebenen? Diese stellen ja in PS seither kein Zeichnungselement dar. 
Meinst du eine Auswahl oder einen Pfad?
Du suchst aber nicht "Fläche füllen" unter Bearbeiten?

Grüße Marco


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Juni 2009)

Du hast jetzt im Dialog der Funktion "Ebenen automatisch überblenden" eine Option "Nahtlose Töne und Farben". Die Option "Ebenen automatisch füllen" ist in CS4 entfallen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## smileyml (6. Juni 2009)

Ah ja, so hieß also die Funktion die ich letztens suchte. Danke dem Fragenden und dem Helfer 

Grüße Marco


----------

